# North Dakota



## homeless

Warsing Dam near Sheyenne, ND has huge grassy areas with pavilions, picnic table and fire pits. Nice fishing lake with lots of birds. Road noise on the north end but in the meadow near the beginning its very quiet. We enjoyed the White Pelicans. Read More:


----------



## Skoptsy

That was so cool.


----------



## SarahDaintree

homeless said:


> Warsing Dam near Sheyenne, ND has huge grassy areas with pavilions, picnic table and fire pits. Nice fishing lake with lots of birds. Road noise on the north end but in the meadow near the beginning its very quiet. We enjoyed the White Pelicans. Read More:


According to you, it looks really cool!


----------



## comingdwindling

That's nice.


----------



## Skoptsy

That's amazing.


----------

